# seeking backpacking partner - Long Lake to Lake Placid



## twochordcool (Oct 17, 2005)

sometime in the next few weeks - flashlight in to first leanto on a Wednesday night - 4 nights / 4 days - out on Sunday - taxi from Lake Placid back to cars in Long Lake. Should be amazing - weather permitting! Seeking responsible type, prepared for any weather!

Anyone interested?


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 17, 2005)

I have to say, this sounds like lots of fun. I'd have to check a few things if I were to consider  (earliest available time for me right now would be 11/9-11/13)

A few things...
Wouldn't it be easier, with two cars, to just leave each car at each trail head? Probably cheaper than paying for a taxi.
Have you looked at the route you'd take from LL to LP yet? Just curious...I'm going to look at my map later.
Do you have a bear canister? 

Doug


----------



## Npage148 (Oct 17, 2005)

UGH, i want to go so bad.  Id have to miss 3 days of college.  Darn it.  I must ponder


----------



## twochordcool (Oct 17, 2005)

It's probably more insane than fun! Nah! Been up through the Cold River section via Ampersand Lake - very nice rugged forested area.

It's like 35 miles so we'd be pressing it a bit, but I think I could handle it.

The thing is that it's like 50 miles, by road, from Lake Placid to Long Lake, with Lake Placid being further north and out of the way - would make a hypothetical late start on a Wednesday night even that much later.

A few weeks ago I called a taxi in Lake Placid to get an idea of how much it would cost and if they would do it - they said $1 a mile.

And I think that was for 2 people.

That seems reasonable if we split the cost, considering we'd save time and have less of a hassle with going to Lake Placid to drop one car and then drive to Long Lake to start.

I'd even consider driving and you could possibly leave your car out in front of my Dad's house - I live in Westchester County, NY most of the time (long story!) - you'd have to pass through there anyway going to the Adirondacks from Stamford, if you took the NYS thruway / Adirondack Northway.

Yes, I own a bear vault, but 2 things!

1) Do you think it would be that vital in November - outside f the Eastern High Peaks I have never been bothered by bears, and they are probably hibernating by then - it'll be CCOOLLDD!!

2) I am not a pack real light fanatic - and I have no broblem filling that thing and then some - I like to eat well on the trail - well, at least a good dinner!

Don't worry, I'd share my food!


----------



## twochordcool (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow! Initial interest and then thread went cold - did I say something wrong?


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 18, 2005)

You may also want to try posting over in the trip & event section of VFTT, they are pretty well represented with ADK hikers & backpackers.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike's right - we have a fairly limited number of ADK area hikers here, though we're certainly interested in garnering new membership!


----------

